# Sodium loading/depletion?



## Moses (Dec 20, 2005)

I was browsing the photo galleries, and found a link to the NPC News on-line.
One of the champion builders talks about his diet and how he uses "sodium loading/depletion and carbohydrate loading/depetion"

I know about the carb loading/depletion, but what's sodium loading/depletion?

Anyone have any links that explain how that works?

http://www.npcnewsonline.com/new/dieting.htm

Moses


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2005)

Can I ask why you want to do that?  Are you competing?  Or just for knowledge in general?


----------



## Vieope (Dec 21, 2005)

_Haha.. Moses has a problem with water retention. _


----------



## Moses (Dec 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Can I ask why you want to do that?  Are you competing?  Or just for knowledge in general?



I have no clue why I would want to do that! I just saw it on the "diet" section and was wondering if that was a technique that also accelerates fat loss?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2005)

Moses said:
			
		

> I have no clue why I would want to do that! I just saw it on the "diet" section and was wondering if that was a technique that also accelerates fat loss?



No, it will not. At all.


----------



## Moses (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Thunder

Yea I found that it's part of a pre-contest program, not a long term approach

I found a link that talks about it:

http://www.t-nation.com/portal_includes/articles/2003/266seven2.html



> 7 Days to Ultimate Leanness
> by Chris "Swolecat" Janusz
> 
> You???ve been dieting for a while now with great success. You???ve shed your layer of winter blubber and now you???re ready to show everyone the new you.
> ...



And also found a link on these forums:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=26580


----------

